# My fish got stuck in an aquarium decoration, lost alot of scales



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

My powder blue gourami somehow swam in through an aquarium decoration and got himself stuck in the middle. My husband carefully sawed the decoration, without harming the fish. He was in high stress, and has lost alot of scales from struggling before I found him. When he first came out, he wasn't swimming quite right and was exausted. After about an hour he is swimming normally, and ate. I put in stress coat that is supposed to help heal, and help with stress. What else should I do?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Set up a Quarantine tank for that gourami and medicate him or just let him recover on his own in there. Increase the heat so it doesnt get bacterial infections but it really should be seperated from the others since he is missing scales and more then likely has some red spots by those missed fins that can get infected.


----------

